# HELP ! UK citizen marries USA boyfriend in UK



## babesuk1 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi
I have been with my American boyfriend for 7 yrs, we fell in love over the internet and met for the 1st time in october 2010 where he travelled to the Uk. we decided before his return our next step would be marriage and to live in UK. tragedy struck in November 2010 and i lost my son in a car accident. He returned to be with me in January 2011 on a 6 mth visitor visa to help me through this. After being here just days we decided we couldnt be apart so numerous calls to immigration we were advised we could marry whilst on his visitors visa in a church of england. this will take place in May then we will return to the states to apply for a spouses visa. Firstly i need to know where in the states we go to get this done as quickly as possible and telephone numbers and also all documents we will need. He is from Georgia , what iis the quickest way to do this ? i can only stay with him on his return for 3 weeks due to work, is it possible to get this visa fast tracked and if so how, and the cost too ? it would have been far better for us to go down the finace visa route however i cannot be without him after loosing my son.. any advise regards this would be welcomed.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

babesuk1 said:


> Hi
> I have been with my American boyfriend for 7 yrs, we fell in love over the internet and met for the 1st time in october 2010 where he travelled to the Uk. we decided before his return our next step would be marriage and to live in UK. tragedy struck in November 2010 and i lost my son in a car accident. He returned to be with me in January 2011 on a 6 mth visitor visa to help me through this. After being here just days we decided we couldnt be apart so numerous calls to immigration we were advised we could marry whilst on his visitors visa in a church of england. this will take place in May then we will return to the states to apply for a spouses visa. Firstly i need to know where in the states we go to get this done as quickly as possible and telephone numbers and also all documents we will need. He is from Georgia , what iis the quickest way to do this ? i can only stay with him on his return for 3 weeks due to work, is it possible to get this visa fast tracked and if so how, and the cost too ? it would have been far better for us to go down the finace visa route however i cannot be without him after loosing my son.. any advise regards this would be welcomed.


Sorry to hear about your son's death. You have my deepest sympathy.
There are four steps involved in applying for a spouse visa (settlement) in US. First you make an online application through a link provided in WorldBridge at https://www.visainfoservices.com/Pages/Content.aspx?Tag=HowDoIApply_PAGE.
You pay online for your visa fees.
You make an appointment for your biometric data to be taken - fingerprint scan and digital photo.
Then finally you take or fedex your supporting documents within 2 weeks to the British Consulate in New York (for residents of Georgia).
For documentation required, see Supporting documents and the link for Settlement Visa.
Also see specific requirements about funds and accommodation at Maintenance & Accommodation (MAA)
The visa costs $1200, and if you pay $300 extra for priority service, it will be processed within 10 working days. Non-priority wait time can be up to 10 to 12 weeks.


----------



## babesuk1 (Feb 5, 2011)

thanyou so very much this is most helpful 
Di,


----------



## babesuk1 (Feb 5, 2011)

babesuk1 said:


> thanyou so very much this is most helpful
> Di,


do we have to do it online from UK or can we arrange an appointment in new york and do it in person, also my partner is contemplating giving up his home n havin his brothers clear it out so he doesnt have to leave me until we return together to apply 4 visas would this impact if he doesnt have his rented property still in georgia when we go back


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

babesuk1 said:


> do we have to do it online from UK or can we arrange an appointment in new york and do it in person, also my partner is contemplating giving up his home n havin his brothers clear it out so he doesnt have to leave me until we return together to apply 4 visas would this impact if he doesnt have his rented property still in georgia when we go back


Nope, they've stopped personal application and everything has to be done online, followed by biometrics and submitting documents. 
What is important is how much money he has saved up and availability of suitable accommodation in UK. He needs an address in US to receive his passport back with the visa. If he will be no longer living at a rented property in Georgia, he must give a temporary address in US (it can be his relative's).


----------



## babesuk1 (Feb 5, 2011)

thankyou, i can support him here in uk and haave my own house, so i guess he could temp live with his family, youve been very helpful thanku


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi, I am not sure if I should of posted this here but, I just need some information and any is greatly appreciated. I am a US citizen and I am visiting my boyfriend here in the UK on a visitor visa, he is a UK citizen by birth. What I wanted to know was can we marry while I am on a visitor visa? I am confused from all the answers and even went to a centre for help and the guy changed his answer so I am not sure again. I want to know. 1. If we can get married on a visitor visa or do I need a Certificate of approval because the sites say I need to be visiting for more than six months to qualify but I did not see a visitor visa for longer than that. Is there a way we could get married without a COA? Oh also I do have more than three months on my visa right now. 2. If we can get married here do I need to go to the US for a spouse visa to live with him in the UK or can I apply to live here with him right after we get married? So many answers I am getting frustrated and I just want a clear answer which I thought I would get from the centre but clearly did not get one.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

geishaborealis said:


> Hi, I am not sure if I should of posted this here but, I just need some information and any is greatly appreciated. I am a US citizen and I am visiting my boyfriend here in the UK on a visitor visa, he is a UK citizen by birth. What I wanted to know was can we marry while I am on a visitor visa? I am confused from all the answers and even went to a centre for help and the guy changed his answer so I am not sure again. I want to know. 1. If we can get married on a visitor visa or do I need a Certificate of approval because the sites say I need to be visiting for more than six months to qualify but I did not see a visitor visa for longer than that. Is there a way we could get married without a COA? Oh also I do have more than three months on my visa right now. 2. If we can get married here do I need to go to the US for a spouse visa to live with him in the UK or can I apply to live here with him right after we get married? So many answers I am getting frustrated and I just want a clear answer which I thought I would get from the centre but clearly did not get one.


The only way to marry withour COA (there is often a lengthy wait for it) is to marry in an Anglican church in England or Wales. Vicars have been advised to scrutinise marriages involving foreign nationals, as there are a lot of sham marriages and visa scams, so the fact that you are here only as a tourist may make them suspicious and refuse to marry, but you have to try to find out. 
You can always get married in US, and your British boyfriend only needs to enter on visa-waiver (no special visa required). Find out from your courthouse etc what documents if any they require.
Yes, after marriage, you have to return to US to apply for your spouse settlement visa. Details are in Settlement - visa application guide and WorldBridge site for applicants in US: https://www.visainfoservices.com/Pages/Content.aspx?tag=Welcome_Page


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks so much for your help it's very much appreciated.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice to get a clear answer for once


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

geishaborealis said:


> Also I have another question, if me and my boyfriend got married in the US are there only certain states that let me apply for a spouse visa? I am from New Orleans and have not seen anything for that state.


You apply online and get your biometrics done locally and then send supporting documents to Los Angeles consulate as you live in Louisiana.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks again


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok I think I have all the info but, where do I apply for the biometrics I heard something like I need to apply at a ASC office? If so I do not even see one listed for Louisiana.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

The more things I read the more questions I ask so I will just ask one more I think I got it now. So me and my boyfriend go to the US and get married, then I apply for a spouse visa so I can go to the UK with him, I get my biometrics done and then what? After I have those I can return to the UK? Ok two more really, it's two years I can stay in the UK on a spouse visa? Then I have to apply for ILR seems like so many steps.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

geishaborealis said:


> The more things I read the more questions I ask so I will just ask one more I think I got it now. So me and my boyfriend go to the US and get married, then I apply for a spouse visa so I can go to the UK with him, I get my biometrics done and then what? After I have those I can return to the UK? Ok two more really, it's two years I can stay in the UK on a spouse visa? Then I have to apply for ILR seems like so many steps.


Somewhere in there you have to actually get the spouse visa before you can go back to the UK to be with him. (It seems to usually wind up that the UK spouse goes on ahead while the visa application gets processed.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

I want to make sure I do this right so there are no issues. I am more than happy to do the UK spouse visa and then I know I have to get biometrics done as well. I am not seeing a place that I can get them done in Louisiana though and traveling far would not really be easy for me as I sold my car in the US. IS there a specific name of the office that does the biometrics? Also so step one is filling out the UK spouse visa and getting that, step two is the biometrics and sending that into the british consulate?Do they send me a copy or anything back, like do I need to have the biometrics on me when I come into the UK or is all I need the spouse visa? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

geishaborealis said:


> I want to make sure I do this right so there are no issues. I am more than happy to do the UK spouse visa and then I know I have to get biometrics done as well. I am not seeing a place that I can get them done in Louisiana though and traveling far would not really be easy for me as I sold my car in the US. IS there a specific name of the office that does the biometrics? Also so step one is filling out the UK spouse visa and getting that, step two is the biometrics and sending that into the british consulate?Do they send me a copy or anything back, like do I need to have the biometrics on me when I come into the UK or is all I need the spouse visa? Thanks for your help.


The only one in LA is at Metairie:
https://egov.uscis.gov/crisgwi/go?a...or.office_type=ASC&OfficeLocator.statecode=LA
Your biometric data, once taken will be sent electronically to British consulate by Application Support Center - nothing for you to do.
The steps are:
1. Make online application.
2. Pay your fees online.
3. Make online appointment for biometrics.
4. Get your biometrics taken.
5. Send your supporting documents to the British consulate in Los Angeles (covering Louisiana residents).
They will send back all your original supporting documents.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you so much you have been nothing but helpful. The information seemed so overwhelming but, now I see everything that I need to do thank you again so much 

Cheers, Jacquline


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks again.. you said that you can apply for a UK spouse visa online.. is that only online and you can't go to an office do it? And is Worldbridge the only website you can do it from?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

geishaborealis said:


> Thanks again.. you said that you can apply for a UK spouse visa online.. is that only online and you can't go to an office do it? And is Worldbridge the only website you can do it from?


Only online I'm afraid. You can also do so from UK Visa Services site at:
Apply online
(you are redirected here if you apply on WorldBridge site).
You can only pay for priority service (extra $300 but you get your visa in two weeks or less) on WorldBridge site. This has to be done after your biometrics are taken but before you send your supporting documents:
https://www.visainfoservices.com/Pages/Content.aspx?Tag=Services_PAGE#Settlementpriority


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok thank you very much


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

I have another question and sorry to bother you with so many questions. This was the address on a link you sent.. This is the address for biometrics am I right? Just making sure all the details I have are right. Also is there a phone number because I think I can schedule an appointment online but, I wont do that yet since I am in the UK just wanted to see if the only way to book one was online. Thanks much again 

The USCIS office that serves your area is the: New Orleans Field Office.

This office is located at:

Metairie Centre, Suite 300 (Third Floor)

2424 Edenborn Avenue

Metairie, LA 70001.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

geishaborealis said:


> I have another question and sorry to bother you with so many questions. This was the address on a link you sent.. This is the address for biometrics am I right? Just making sure all the details I have are right. Also is there a phone number because I think I can schedule an appointment online but, I wont do that yet since I am in the UK just wanted to see if the only way to book one was online. Thanks much again
> 
> The USCIS office that serves your area is the: New Orleans Field Office.
> 
> ...


That's the one for La, and it's close enough to New Orleans for your ease of travel. You can only book biometric appointment online.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok I think I have it all covered thanks so much for all your help it really did make my research a lot easier thanks a bunch 

Cheers,
Jacquline


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok one more question  I am on the site for the biometrics link.. where is the section for where you can book an appointment?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

geishaborealis said:


> Ok one more question  I am on the site for the biometrics link.. where is the section for where you can book an appointment?


After making online application, you will be directed to book an appointment for biometrics.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok so after I make the application online for the UK spouse visa it will prompt me for the biometrics appointment.. so nice to have everything together.. thanks again


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

geishaborealis said:


> Ok so after I make the application online for the UK spouse visa it will prompt me for the biometrics appointment.. so nice to have everything together.. thanks again


Because you cannot make an appointment without applying for visa online first - the two must go together.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

I see now.. that is very helpful


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

I did come up with another question.. do you know the total cost of the UK spouse visa and the biometrics.. like including handling fees and shipping? Thanks again


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

geishaborealis said:


> I did come up with another question.. do you know the total cost of the UK spouse visa and the biometrics.. like including handling fees and shipping? Thanks again


Up to 5th April, it's $1238 (plus $300 priority service if you prefer). From 6th April the basic fees are going up by about $100 (exact figure not known yet). The fees include biometrics, shipping, handling etc.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok thanks so much. So the $1238 is for the spouse visa and that includes getting biometrics done.. After my boyfriend and I get married and I send the documents to Los Angeles can I return the UK with just my spouse visa or do I need to wait until all my documents are sent back? If I can return with just the UK spouse visa can they send my documents to me at My Uk address? Also do I need to register my marriage and how would I go about that? Thanks again for your help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

geishaborealis said:


> Ok thanks so much. So the $1238 is for the spouse visa and that includes getting biometrics done.. After my boyfriend and I get married and I send the documents to Los Angeles can I return the UK with just my spouse visa or do I need to wait until all my documents are sent back? If I can return with just the UK spouse visa can they send my documents to me at My Uk address? Also do I need to register my marriage and how would I go about that? Thanks again for your help


I think according to WorldBridge site, all visa applications except from California are now processed in New York, to which documents should be sent. See https://www.visainfoservices.com/Pages/Content.aspx?tag=Welcome_Page. When you apply online, you will be directed to the correct consulate to which supporting documents should be sent.
You should not return to UK without getting your spouse visa, and supporting documents will be sent back to you with your passport to your US address. If you pay $300 for priority, you should get them all back within a couple of weeks, often sooner, but without it can take up to 10-12 weeks.
If you are marrying in US, you will need a copy of certified marriage license for visa application. Procedures vary according to location, but usually involve sending or taking the signed license to a state vital records office. If you marry in UK, the marriage certificate issued straight after the wedding will be sufficient.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok so my documents will be processed in New York so.. before I can apply for a UK spouse visa I need to send a copy of my certified marriage license. Do I send it to the consulate in New York that would be processing the biometrics and all? Can I apply for the visa if I have the marriage certificate in hand or do I need to send that before it will let me apply for the UK visa? So getting married, getting license and sending the copy to New York, then recieving documents back and applying for the visa? Also the place I am sending the copy of the certificate to that is the same place that the biometrics will go to? Like it's all in the same place? Thanks again


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

geishaborealis said:


> Ok so my documents will be processed in New York so.. before I can apply for a UK spouse visa I need to send a copy of my certified marriage license. Do I send it to the consulate in New York that would be processing the biometrics and all? Can I apply for the visa if I have the marriage certificate in hand or do I need to send that before it will let me apply for the UK visa? So getting married, getting license and sending the copy to New York, then recieving documents back and applying for the visa? Also the place I am sending the copy of the certificate to that is the same place that the biometrics will go to? Like it's all in the same place? Thanks again


You send your certified marriage license with your other supporting documents and passport to the consulate - most likely NY. So the procedure is:

1 Get wed.
2 Get certified marriage license.
3 Make online visa application.
4 Make biometric appointment.
5 Pay fees online.
6 Get biometrics taken.
7 If you prefer, pay extra for priority.
8 Send supporting documents including your marriage license and passport to the consulate.
9 Wait for email advising your visa is issued. If they have any queries, they will ask in email or phone you.
10 Get your passport and documents back by Fedex etc a couple of days after.
11 Fly over to UK and start your married life!


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you so much for your help.. I know I asked a lot of questions but, thank you for your responses I greatly appreciate all your help


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

This is the site I see for the UK visa Apply online

Is there anything I need from the Worldbridge site? I rather do it from the goverment site. Also I know that you said the $300 is for priority mail for the biometrics and you get those done after you apply for the visa is there a way to get the visa in the mail quicker or is that tied in with the $300 for the biometrics, sorry just want to get the info right. Thanks for your help.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

I have another question I know the biometrics are electronically sent to the British consulate but as sending supporting documents after I am married, I send them to New York, what documents do I send is it just the marriage license and my passport? Thanks for your help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

geishaborealis said:


> This is the site I see for the UK visa Apply online
> 
> Is there anything I need from the Worldbridge site? I rather do it from the goverment site. Also I know that you said the $300 is for priority mail for the biometrics and you get those done after you apply for the visa is there a way to get the visa in the mail quicker or is that tied in with the $300 for the biometrics, sorry just want to get the info right. Thanks for your help.


It doesn't matter, because the WorldBridge site just redirects you to UK Visas site for online application.
$300 fee for priority service is for a quick processing of your visa application. With it the consulate will deal with your application first ahead of other normal applications. This way you get your visa in 10 days, and often much quicker.



> I have another question. I know the biometrics are electronically sent to the British consulate but as sending supporting documents after I am married, I send them to New York, what documents do I send is it just the marriage license and my passport?


Look at Supporting documents and link to Settlement. Plus Maintenance & Accommodation (MAA).
You will probably end up sending quite a dossier of documents. Best to index them (use those tabs, and write on the tabbed page a list of contents for the particular section, e.g. Accommodation, Applicant's Finance, Sponsor's Finance, Relationship, Personal ID etc).


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Is that the same list of documents I need for the consulate in New York, just wondering and wanted to make sure since it's a UKBA site. Also it says that they will not accept documents sent in by mail after you have completed the visa.. like I cannot send them in seperate but, if I do the application online the only way I can send the documents is by mail so if they will not accept them how will I be able to get it done or am I misreading it? Thanks again


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

geishaborealis said:


> Is that the same list of documents I need for the consulate in New York, just wondering and wanted to make sure since it's a UKBA site. Also it says that they will not accept documents sent in by mail after you have completed the visa.. like I cannot send them in seperate but, if I do the application online the only way I can send the documents is by mail so if they will not accept them how will I be able to get it done or am I misreading it? Thanks again


It's the same list of documents for settlement visa for everyone who applies anywhere in the world. WorldBridge site lists specific requirenmenst and procedures for US applicants, as they are the official partner (visa handling agents) for UKBA in US (and in lots of other countries).

You don't send anything to NY Consulate until you have completed your biometrics. Then, if you want priority you pay for it online, followed by sending (mailing, Fedexing etc) your supporting documents including your marriage license and passport to the consulate. So there is only one lot of documents you send.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks again. So these are the steps and I go to the UKBa site for the visa and then prompted for biometrics the worldbridge site is just optional if I want to do it through them and is also a guideline for procedures for US applicants? Thank you 
1 Get wed.
2 Get certified marriage license.
3 Make online visa application.
4 Make biometric appointment.
5 Pay fees online.
6 Get biometrics taken.
7 If you prefer, pay extra for priority.
8 Send supporting documents including your marriage license and passport to the consulate.
9 Wait for email advising your visa is issued. If they have any queries, they will ask in email or phone you.
10 Get your passport and documents back by Fedex etc a couple of days after.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

geishaborealis said:


> Thanks again. So these are the steps and I go to the UKBa site for the visa and then prompted for biometrics the worldbridge site is just optional if I want to do it through them and is also a guideline for procedures for US applicants? Thank you
> 1 Get wed.
> 2 Get certified marriage license.
> 3 Make online visa application.
> ...


You can start the visa application through either site, as WorldBridge site simply redirects you to UK Visas site. The only time you need WorldBridge is if you opt for priority service, which can only be done through them. But look at WorldBridge site as well, as it gives specific instructions for US visa applicants which don't apply to those applying elsewhere.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok I think I see now.. so the Worldbridge does priority service if I did the UK spouse visa through the UKBA site it will not give me the priority service option? Thank you again


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorry if this sounds confusing I am just checking but, the priority mail is just to get the visa quicker the biometrics and documents cannot be shipped quicker as well? Thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

geishaborealis said:


> Ok I think I see now.. so the Worldbridge does priority service if I did the UK spouse visa through the UKBA site it will not give me the priority service option? Thank you again


As I said, all visa applications go through UK Visas site. You just have to use WorldBridge site to pay for priority service if you require it. 



> Sorry if this sounds confusing I am just checking but, the priority mail is just to get the visa quicker the biometrics and documents cannot be shipped quicker as well?


Priority service gets your visa quicker, often much quicker. Biometrics are sent by visa applications center electronically to the consulate, usually on the same day, and you send the supporting documents yourself - I suggest you use a trackable secure service by Fedex or UPS which takes 24 or 48 hours maximum.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok I see now the visa is sent quicker with priority biometrics get sent electronically and I send support documents and of course if I use Fedex they will be quicker. For the visa though is Worldbridge the only way I can get priority for it? Like I go to UKBA site to do the application and then go to Worldbridge to pay the priority service or can I do it all on the same site? Thank you


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Also can my fiance' apply for my visa since he is the one that will be able to fund for me? Like I know they ask for pay slips and all and I am not working right now so can he just send in his documents for my UK spouse visa application?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

geishaborealis said:


> Ok I see now the visa is sent quicker with priority biometrics get sent electronically and I send support documents and of course if I use Fedex they will be quicker. For the visa though is Worldbridge the only way I can get priority for it? Like I go to UKBA site to do the application and then go to Worldbridge to pay the priority service or can I do it all on the same site? Thank you


WorldBridge site is the only way you can apply and pay for priority. So you apply initially on UK Visas site, get biometrics done and then go to WorldBridge to pay for priority, and following their instructions closely, you immediately send your supporting documents - you need to write down your priority number on the outside of the packet, and clearly write 'Priority Application' on the top sheet of your dossier.



> Also can my fiance' apply for my visa since he is the one that will be able to fund for me? Like I know they ask for pay slips and all and I am not working right now so can he just send in his documents for my UK spouse visa application?


You must apply for your own visa and your fiancé is your visa *sponsor* and his details must be entered on the online visa application and his supporting documents *must* be sent in the same package as yours, or the consulate will refuse to accept them. So make sure you tell him which documents he needs to send to you to be included in the package, such as payslips, 6 months' worth of original bank statement, evidence of accommodation such as rental contract/mortgage statement etc.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok but, I am the only one that needs to send my passport right? Because he will not be able to stay in the US for long because he needs to go back to work. Thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

geishaborealis said:


> Ok but, I am the only one that needs to send my passport right? Because he will not be able to stay in the US for long because he needs to go back to work. Thank you


That's right. You will need a photocopy of the biopage of his British passport - one with photo and signature.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok thanks a bunch for your help it is very much appreciated


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

If I do not do the priority mail typically how long will it take to get my visa I heard it can be from 3 weeks to 3 months. Thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

geishaborealis said:


> If I do not do the priority mail typically how long will it take to get my visa I heard it can be from 3 weeks to 3 months. Thank you


It depends on how busy the consulate is, the time of the year and the complexity of your application. Before Christmas or before summer vacation it normally takes longer than during the winter months of Jan and Feb. People have been putting their visa processing times on this forum, so you may want to look at that, but as they say, YMMV.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok thanks again for all the information


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

I know that my fiance' is going to be my sponsor but on the list of supporting documents it's asks for your current list of employment or studies, I am not in school and I cannot work in the UK until I have my visa will this be an issue for deciding if I get my visa? My fiance' is going to help support me and I do plan on working when I get my visa but, until then I have no employment and I am not attending school. Thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

geishaborealis said:


> I know that my fiance' is going to be my sponsor but on the list of supporting documents it's asks for your current list of employment or studies, I am not in school and I cannot work in the UK until I have my visa will this be an issue for deciding if I get my visa? My fiance' is going to help support me and I do plan on working when I get my visa but, until then I have no employment and I am not attending school. Thank you


Since it will only be a matter of months (when you get your further leave to remain after wedding) that you will be looking for work, you can still give a list of employments you have had in the US, to show you are serious about working when you are allowed to.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Would they say anything if there is a gap in between employment? Like I worked in late 2009 but came to the UK early January 2010 and was here for six months, I went to the US again and had not found a job. I had previous employment in customer service and working with my mum cleaning houses but, I am not sure if they would count those. Thank you


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

When I send in my supporting documents.. I know I need to send a copy of the marriage license is a copy of the one I use at the wedding alright or would they need a copy of a certified one? My friend used one at her wedding but, did not get the certified license until 2 weeks later. Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

geishaborealis said:


> When I send in my supporting documents.. I know I need to send a copy of the marriage license is a copy of the one I use at the wedding alright or would they need a copy of a certified one? My friend used one at her wedding but, did not get the certified license until 2 weeks later. Thanks


I think the consulate would like to see a certified copy of your marriage license through your State Vital Records. Yes, I know it can take a while to get it.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah I think the certified one would be better as they could not say it's not good enough proof, just wanting to send everything asap. Thanks again for all the help


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

I read somewhere that I would need to fill a VAF4 form for my UK spouse visa as well but, when I am issued the spouse visa doesn't that entitle me to two years of living in the UK then I take a test and apply for ILR? Also when I get the visa back with my passport is that the only thing I need to show the entry officer? It says I need entry clearance before my trip but, isn't the visa allowing that? Thanks


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorry for the questions but, when I apply for my UK spouse visa.. I know I can send documents from my fiance' since he is my sponsor but, as far as school goes I did not attend a university or anything and I have worked in customer service in retail and with my mum who cleans houses.. would this be an issue since these are not jobs that require degrees and since I do not have a degree and attend a university? My fiance' has a great job and did attend one however would I be able to send that along as well or would they just need that from me? Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

geishaborealis said:


> Sorry for the questions but, when I apply for my UK spouse visa.. I know I can send documents from my fiance' since he is my sponsor but, as far as school goes I did not attend a university or anything and I have worked in customer service in retail and with my mum who cleans houses.. would this be an issue since these are not jobs that require degrees and since I do not have a degree and attend a university? My fiance' has a great job and did attend one however would I be able to send that along as well or would they just need that from me? Thanks


Entry clearance and visa are the same thing.
Don't worry about your lack of a degree. If you are going to be mainly supported by your future husband, as many wives are in UK, this is of no importance. Even if you may only qualify for a low-paid job, as a secondary income it doesn't matter and it shows your willingness to work and contribute to family finance.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you so much that really makes me feel better, thanks again for all the information and help


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

*Common Licence for marrying in Anglican church*

I contacted a church of England and they said even though I am citizen of the US I still can marry my fiance' here, I just need a common licence I was trying to find out if I need any document from the UKBa site but, did not see anything. I know the vicar can help apply for the licence but, do you know of anything else I need to apply for to get the licence and what documents I may need? Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

geishaborealis said:


> I contacted a church of England and they said even though I am citizen of the US I still can marry my fiance' here, I just need a common licence I was trying to find out if I need any document from the UKBa site but, did not see anything. I know the vicar can help apply for the licence but, do you know of anything else I need to apply for to get the licence and what documents I may need? Thanks for any help you can give.


The Vicar would probably like to see both passports as ID and a utility bill bearing your British fiancé's address. Common licence is the usual way for foreigners to be married in the Church of England. You have to pay a fee (around £100), swear an affidavit - like you know of no reason why you cannot marry before a surrogate (another priest appointed for this purpose) or Diocesan Registrar and you later collect the licence and give it to the Vicar marrying you. No you don't need the certificate of approval from Home Office.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

So that is all me and my fiance' would need? That is not a problem, do you think I would still have to get my UK spouse visa from inside the US or is it possile to change over, or would that only be able to do after the COA is taken out? Also do you know how long it takes to get a common licence? Thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

geishaborealis said:


> So that is all me and my fiance' would need? That is not a problem, do you think I would still have to get my UK spouse visa from inside the US or is it possile to change over, or would that only be able to do after the COA is taken out? Also do you know how long it takes to get a common licence? Thank you


You still have to return to US to apply for your spouse visa, as no switching - changing visa category - is allowed as a visitor. 
If you go straight to the Diocesan Registry (get the contact details from the Vicar), they can issue the licence there and then. You have to pay the licence fee of around £100 direct to them. Cheque with cheque guarantee card or cash preferred.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok I will look into it thank you again


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

I have another two questions, Is it ok to send just my fiance's bank statements and pay slips? I have not worked since December 2009, and my bank account has not a lot of cash in it and I do not buy much either the main account being used is my fiance's. Also I know when I have to send my supporting document for the visa they ask for things like statements and even letters, we mainly used skype and we do have emails but, let's just say that some can be intitmate, and in other words if you had not seen your fiance' in months it can be a bit more vocal, sorry to put that in but, I would not want to show them too much of that because I do not know if they would be offended but it was only intended for us two to see to begin with, also I have mentioned in there that I was not fond of living in America, well more of the state I am from. I would not want the people in charge of my visa to think that is why me and my fiance' are getting married because it is not. I want to be with him in the UK and I just want to make sure I do not step on anyone's toes. Thank you


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

When I get married how can I change my last name? If I married in the UK and get my spouse visa from the US do I fill out paperwork there or can I do it in the UK? Thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

geishaborealis said:


> When I get married how can I change my last name? If I married in the UK and get my spouse visa from the US do I fill out paperwork there or can I do it in the UK? Thank you


Just apply for your spouse visa in your new name, and get your passport changed after you've moved back to UK with your visa. Carry your marriage certificate with your passport until then.
You must be in US to apply for your spouse visa.
You should still send in your statements.
As for emails and letters, use discretion and leave out those that are overtly personal or intimate. You only need to send a few to show you have kept in touch while apart.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok thanks, so when I buy plane tickets I can use my new last name? I will keep the marriage certificate on me I just want to make sure they do not give me any issues when I get to the UK about having my passport with my maiden name. Thank you


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Also me not having worked since December 2009 and not having a degree or attending a university.. I do not even have my diploma from high school. Do you think this will effect me getting a visa. I will send in my bank statements but, they really do not have much in them a very low amount.. I am hoping I will still be able to get a visa since my fiance' will be sponsoring me and I have family that can help as well. Thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

geishaborealis said:


> Also me not having worked since December 2009 and not having a degree or attending a university.. I do not even have my diploma from high school. Do you think this will effect me getting a visa. I will send in my bank statements but, they really do not have much in them a very low amount.. I am hoping I will still be able to get a visa since my fiance' will be sponsoring me and I have family that can help as well. Thank you


You should be fine; they look at your total combined resources.
It may be wise to book your plane ticket in the name that appears in your passport - they frequently compare the two - name on boarding pass and passport - during the journey. When you get your new US passport in your new name, keep your old passport with you as it bears your settlement visa. Then after two years, you get your ILR which will be endorsed into your newer passport.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

geishaborealis said:


> Ok thanks, so when I buy plane tickets I can use my new last name? I will keep the marriage certificate on me I just want to make sure they do not give me any issues when I get to the UK about having my passport with my maiden name. Thank you


Your airline tickets MUST be in the same name as the passport you're traveling on. And if your US passport was issued more than a year ago, you have to get a whole new passport in order to change your name. Up to you if you want to do that, but your tickets and your passport do have to match.

Quick word to the wise, while we're on the subject: I'm told that the name you file under has to match your name on file with the social security administration (i.e. because of the ssn you use on your return). So think about changing your name on your social security record in the US before your first return is due from overseas. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok thanks for the information, is there a way I can change my name later? Like in the UK since I am not sure how long it would take to change in the US? Plus is the SSN card going to be valid? I am going to live in the UK with my fiance' and do not plan on returning to the US for anything. Thanks


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the help, do you know how long it takes to get a new US passport? Thank you


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Also do you have an idea on how long it takes to get my name changed on the ssn card when I change my name? Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

geishaborealis said:


> Ok thanks for the information, is there a way I can change my name later? Like in the UK since I am not sure how long it would take to change in the US? Plus is the SSN card going to be valid? I am going to live in the UK with my fiance' and do not plan on returning to the US for anything. Thanks


If you have worked in the US up to now, you retain your credits with Social Security - and if you are close to the 40 quarters needed to qualify for a pension, they may be able to count some of your working time in the UK.

You will still need your social security number for filing US taxes - which you are supposed to do (as a US citizen) no matter where you live in the world.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok just checking, I have not worked since 2009 in the US and I filed my taxes for then even after I start working in the US I know I will need the social security card but, I still have to file my taxes even though I will not be working in the US and only in the UK? I thought you only file where you live. Thanks


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Will I be let into the UK with a spouse visa that has my new last name, even if the passport, and plane tickets will have my maiden name? Thank you again


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

I know I have to send my supporting documents to the new york consulate after the biometrics, do they decide if I get the UK visa or are they sending it to the UK to get decided? Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

geishaborealis said:


> I know I have to send my supporting documents to the new york consulate after the biometrics, do they decide if I get the UK visa or are they sending it to the UK to get decided? Thanks


No, the consulate decides, but on very rare occasions they can get the opinion of caseworking teams at UKBA in UK, if there are unusual circumstances or factors. Also for very limited grounds, such as denial of visa as conducive to public good, they need the express agreement of Home Secretary - only happens with high-profile figure like the head of KKK, or radical Muslim cleric preaching Jihad again the West!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

geishaborealis said:


> Ok just checking, I have not worked since 2009 in the US and I filed my taxes for then even after I start working in the US I know I will need the social security card but, I still have to file my taxes even though I will not be working in the US and only in the UK? I thought you only file where you live. Thanks


As a US citizen, you always have to file with the US and declare your worldwide income, no matter where you are living and working. There is the overseas earned income exclusion (form 2555) that should get you out of paying taxes on your earned income (i.e. wages) earned while in the UK. Other sorts of "unearned" income gets a little trickier, but the idea is that you shouldn't be taxed twice on the same income. Wait until you get over to the UK and find a job before you start worrying about that.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## dis00 (Aug 15, 2010)

If anyone can help with something similar please look here

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...-citizen-uk-but-living-us-boy-comlicated.html

I would greatly appreciate any input

Dean


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok thanks for all the help and information, I figured to look into later but, I just wanted to get some word on it, trying to see if I can get married in the UK so my mind is trying to sort everything. Thanks again


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi, 
I wanted to know if it is possible to submit for change to my last name after I return to the UK on my passport. The changing of it in the US would take several weeks and as I will just have gotten married do not want to wait long is the only way I can change my name in the US? I know I can change my social security card but, is that a requirement as I will not work in the US? Thank you.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

geishaborealis said:


> Hi,
> I wanted to know if it is possible to submit for change to my last name after I return to the UK on my passport. The changing of it in the US would take several weeks and as I will just have gotten married do not want to wait long is the only way I can change my name in the US? I know I can change my social security card but, is that a requirement as I will not work in the US? Thank you.


Changing your name to your married name isn't really a legal requirement in the US and nearly all of what you would need or want to do can be handled later from the UK by Post. 

The two biggies are your social security record (which you will want to change if you're going to continue to file your tax returns - required of all US citizens living abroad) and your US passport (if you're planning to return to the US periodically, as your flights must be booked in the same name as your US passport).

I am told that the IRS requires that the name on your tax return match the name they have for you on your social security record. Somehow I managed to file tax returns for 18 years in my maiden name after having changed my US social security record to my married name and then got divorced and returned to my maiden name. (And yes, you do have to file US tax returns, even if you're not working in the US. You must declare worldwide income if you're a US citizen - but you get to exclude your earned income up to $90K or so on form 2555.) Changing your name on the SS record takes a trip to the Consulate in London, but it makes a nice excuse for a shopping run.

For your US passport, you'll have to get a new passport (and pay for a new passport) so most folks just wait until their current passport is close to expiring and then update the name as part of the normal renewal process. (OK, you have to remember to book your flights in your maiden name for a time.)

Other than that, there is no real need to change your name in the US, other than to keep your bank accounts and credit cards up to date - and you can just send out letters from the UK to accomplish that task.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the information that does help me a lot  Ok so I need to file my taxes still in the US so if I change the name on my social security card I should just do the passport name change as well but, if I have my maiden name on my plane tickets but a new name on my passport will I be able to enter or do you think that might be a problem? Also my passport will not expire until about 8 years, the only way to change my social security card name is in the US or can that also be done by post? I just want to make sure I can do the process quickly to get back to the UK with my spouse


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

geishaborealis said:


> Thanks for the information that does help me a lot  Ok so I need to file my taxes still in the US so if I change the name on my social security card I should just do the passport name change as well but, if I have my maiden name on my plane tickets but a new name on my passport will I be able to enter or do you think that might be a problem? Also my passport will not expire until about 8 years, the only way to change my social security card name is in the US or can that also be done by post? I just want to make sure I can do the process quickly to get back to the UK with my spouse


Or just file your US taxes in your maiden name until you get things sorted. (If your husband isn't a US citizen and doesn't have a green card, you'll have to file as "married filing separately" anyhow.)

You can change your US social security card through the US consulate in London (or by mail, but it's usually easier to let them send in your information in their diplomatic courier pouch). And there's really no big rush on that. You've got until tax filing season next year (i.e. April, 2021) if you really want to use your married name on your tax returns.

I would let the passport go until the expiration date unless you have a really awful photo or something else that would motivate you to spend the $100+ for a new passport these days. You will have to book flight tickets in your maiden name so your tickets match your passport. But if you change your name on your passport now, you'll have to carry both passports any time you leave the UK (because your visa for the UK will be in your old passport, not your new one).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok so even if I change my last name I still have to use my maiden name? Like the only way I get airplane tickets with my new married name is if I got a brand new passport and social security card with the new married name? If I wait until the passport is expired I just put the new name in the application? Like how is it legally changed, is that when you change your name at the social security office?

And if I want to change my social security information in the UK I can go to the London US consulate after I get that changed can I apply for my US passport with my name from inside the UK? Do you happen to know where the consulate in London is located I heard it was moved so I just see the old address on there thanks again for all the help it really makes it much easier


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

geishaborealis said:


> Ok so even if I change my last name I still have to use my maiden name? Like the only way I get airplane tickets with my new married name is if I got a brand new passport and social security card with the new married name? If I wait until the passport is expired I just put the new name in the application? Like how is it legally changed, is that when you change your name at the social security office?
> 
> And if I want to change my social security information in the UK I can go to the London US consulate after I get that changed can I apply for my US passport with my name from inside the UK? Do you happen to know where the consulate in London is located I heard it was moved so I just see the old address on there thanks again for all the help it really makes it much easier


You don't have to change your name on your social security card to update your passport - and vice versa. Actually, in the US, you don't really "legally" change your name at all. It's perfectly legal to go by any name you choose as long as you're not trying to commit a fraud. If you take your husband's family name, it's really just a matter of notifying your bank, credit cards, magazine subscriptions, etc. of your new name so they can update their records.

If you really, really want to travel under your married name, then change your name on your passport (i.e. get a new passport in your new name) and then use that new passport to apply for your spouse visa for the UK. Then you can book your tickets in your married name and change your social security card after you get to the UK.

On the UK side, this apparently works differently and you'll have to get someone from there to explain the legality of changing your name.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Angelkissedxx (Feb 25, 2011)

I went to the social security office surrendered my old social security card, was mailed a new one in 7 days. Sent off for an amendment on my passport to change my name on that which was free and came back in two weeks.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info. That seems quick since it will take me about that much time to get my UK spousal visa. Did you use a service that mailed it quicker and do you remember how much it was?


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok thanks I heard I can change it in the UK so I will just do it here as it may take weeks to do it in the US and I want to join my husband as soon as I can.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Angelkissedxx said:


> I went to the social security office surrendered my old social security card, was mailed a new one in 7 days. Sent off for an amendment on my passport to change my name on that which was free and came back in two weeks.


How long had you had your passport? I only ask because the statement on the consulate websites says that they'll change the name for free only if you've had the passport for less than a year. More than a year, and they are supposed to make you get a new passport. (Though no reason to mess with success - if you got them to change it for free, no matter how, congrats to you!)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

If I change my name in the UK would I have to redo my biometrics so that the name matches? And id it possible to renew my US passport from inside the UK since I will have to send in my old passport to change my name and get a new one. Thank you


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

geishaborealis said:


> If I change my name in the UK would I have to redo my biometrics so that the name matches? And id it possible to renew my US passport from inside the UK since I will have to send in my old passport to change my name and get a new one. Thank you


Here is the page from the US Embassy in London website: Name Changes | Embassy of the United States London, UK
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks a lot


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

I know how to change my name but, when I get my spouse visa in my maiden name and then go to change it will that cause any problems as my information will be in my maiden name. Do I have to redo my biometrics as well?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

After we got married and I returned to the US for my settlement visa, the first thing I did was get all the name changes done (driver's license, passport, and Social Security card). I should have chosen the expedited service for my passport, which was under a year old so the change was free. It took forever to get to me, from late Feb to mid-April.

Then I applied for the visa (still waiting to hear, again, I should have paid the expedited fees) with everything in my new married name. 

A big tip: make sure you have a working printer hooked up to the computer you use for your application, and the best tip I can give you is make sure you study all of the guides from the UKBA regarding making your application-those guides, especially the one for supporting documents, were a huge help.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok thanks I will make sure to have the printer set up. How long did it take for your spouse visa to come in? If I change my name after I am in the UK do you think I will have a problem since my spouse visa will be in my maiden name? Thank you


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

geishaborealis said:


> Ok thanks I will make sure to have the printer set up. How long did it take for your spouse visa to come in? If I change my name after I am in the UK do you think I will have a problem since my spouse visa will be in my maiden name? Thank you


I am still waiting for it. I should have used the priority service.

Are you getting married in the UK on a visitor visa?


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

I am on a visitor's visa right now in the UK and I will be going to the US in July and then will be getting married there, then will apply for the spouse visa


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

If I get a spouse visa in my maiden name and then change my name in the UK later do you think I would have a problem with changing my name with the spouse visa being in my maiden name? Thank you


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

geishaborealis said:


> If I get a spouse visa in my maiden name and then change my name in the UK later do you think I would have a problem with changing my name with the spouse visa being in my maiden name? Thank you


Since you are getting married in the US and will be there anyway, I think it would be much less confusing if you get your name changes done immediately after the wedding BEFORE you apply for the visa.

*Having all of your documents in your married name will save you and the very busy UKBA immigration officer having to go through all sorts of long winded explanations* as to why all of your documents are in your maiden name if you really love this guy and intend to make a lasting marriage.

Soooooooooooo...immediately after the wedding-while you are still on your honeymoon-change your name on all of your documents:

*Go online, find the form on the US passport site to change your name, print it, fill it in in black ink only. Put the form, a check or money order, and your maiden name passport in the USPS (or FedEx, whatever) envelope and send it off. The address to send it to is on the form. *TIP:* Use the passport expedited service. You will get your passport back within 3 days. It costs around $200 and is worth every penny. It will cost that much because your passport is over one year old.

*Get your driving license changed into your married name-that should be a same day service at your local department of motor vehicles. It will cost around $25. *TIP:* You take your maiden name driving license, your marriage certificate, and your new passport if it has returned, they will do the rest, and it should only take a couple of hours.

*Now, take your new driving license, your marriage certificate, your most recent tax return, and your new, married name passport if it is back, to your local Social Security office. This should not cost you a penney-your tax dollars at work, lol. *TIP*: Be there early, take a number, and you will wait for hours. But when you leave you will have changed your name with the IRS, and then...

*Finally, get your new passport and a credit card plus all of your supporting documents together (that you figured out you will need from studying all of the guides available on the UKBA website) in a nice neat stack with your passport on top, and go online to start the visa application.

*Huge TIP:* Study the available guides now, before you leave the UK! That way you will know what documents you need from your sponsor. Because...

You should take the sponsor specific documents back in your carry on. I'm talking about the financial and employment information on your sponsor-having those documents available immediately after the wedding will make it much quicker-you won't have to wait for the documents you need to arrive from Britain because you will already have them. 

*Biggest and best TIP*: Use the priority services available whenever possible. I didn't, and am regretting it! It is very confusing to find the priority service on the visa site but what you do is:

*Make your application online. After you hit submit, a pop-up box will appear and give you the opportunity to book your biometrics appointment. Follow the prompts, and then another pop-up box will appear for you to pay for your visa. THIS WILL NOT INCLUDE THE PRIORITY FEE. But that's ok, because...

After your payment is accepted and you have printed off your booking confirmation and visa application hard copies (and the subsequent emails that will arrive to your email inbox), and after you go to your booking appointment, and have that nice little stamp on your printed out copy of your biometrics booking confirmation, you can...

*Go to the WorldBridge site again, and click the 'Products and Services' link. That will take you to the page where you can pay the priority fee (around $300). PRINT YOUR RECEIPT, follow all of the prompts and instructions, and...

Take your application, the booking confirmation, the printed out receipt for the priority service, your passport, and all of your supporting documents, and put them into the envelope in the order listed on the priority receipt, and...

Send it off to the NY Consulate office. 

Print this and use it to tick off the steps. It helps, keeps you moving in the right direction.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info. So the Worldbridge site that I go to and will pay the expedited fee will get me my visa quicker as well? Are they a good company to use as well. I know someone that did the visa and then went to A Briggs and sent in all her documents and they checked it to make sure everything is in there and then they sent it to the consulate and her visa was in the mail within a week.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

geishaborealis said:


> Thanks for the info. So the Worldbridge site that I go to and will pay the expedited fee will get me my visa quicker as well? Are they a good company to use as well. I know someone that did the visa and then went to A Briggs and sent in all her documents and they checked it to make sure everything is in there and then they sent it to the consulate and her visa was in the mail within a week.


 My driving license is invalid and I do not intend to drive in the UK. Do you think I should still get a new one anyways?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

geishaborealis said:


> Thanks for the info. So the Worldbridge site that I go to and will pay the expedited fee will get me my visa quicker as well? Are they a good company to use as well. I know someone that did the visa and then went to A Briggs and sent in all her documents and they checked it to make sure everything is in there and then they sent it to the consulate and her visa was in the mail within a week.


WorldBridge is a recognised commercial visa partner with UKBA; I've never heard of A Briggs, are they an immigration law firm? 

My husband and I talked to immigration lawyers in the UK but chose to try to do it ourselves using the UKBA site and their recognised partners. For us it was the cost issue, those immigration attorneys are pricey! You may prefer to use an accredited immigration attorney firm, though, for the ease-they sort everything and let you know how it all turns out. They may be quicker to get you a determination on your application, too, IF the service you pay for includes priority handling fees-make sure you check on that if you are in a hurry.

WorldBridge (or any other immigration services company) does not get you your visa at all, they merely make the process a little easier to navigate, and they do handle the processing of fees including for the priority service.

The p*riority service does not get you your visa, either, btw*, it merely puts your application into the fast lane.

Basically, you make your application to the UKBA, and one of their Entry Clearance officers makes a determination-yes OR no-based on your biometrics, information on your application, and your supporting documents.

There are no guarantees that you will get a visa. The only guarantee is that you will be given due consideration for receiving a visa.

*Any service, be it WorldBridge or an immigration attorney, promising they will get you a visa by using their services should be reported to the UKBA at once.* 

No-one can 'get you a visa', they can only help you put your application and documents together; *only the UKBA can make the decision to grant or deny your application for a visa.*


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

geishaborealis said:


> My driving license is invalid and I do not intend to drive in the UK. Do you think I should still get a new one anyways?


Why is your license invalid? Is it due to points accumulation or suspension, or is it from expiration?

If it's from suspension, you might want to clear that up before applying for your visa-there is a place on the application asking if you have traffic violations, or any other legal matter pending.

If it's from expiration, let it go, I wouldn't bother with getting it renewed just to make the name change. 

Current or expired, you won't be able to use it in the UK to get a driving license anyway if you should change your mind and decide to drive there. To drive in the UK, you have to start all over again, just like back in high school, lol!


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

I just heard that the COA has been abolished would this mean that a person on a visitor visa in the UK can get married without any problems?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

geishaborealis said:


> I just heard that the COA has been abolished would this mean that a person on a visitor visa in the UK can get married without any problems?


Geisha, the process is so complicated it would make you crazy.

You and your fiance have made plans for a US wedding-I'd stick to that for the less complications. 

Even if you marry in the UK, you will still have to return to the US for your visa, because you are in the UK on a visitor visa now. 

I did marry in Scotland on a visitor visa (also had a COA), but that was only because my husband has absolutely no interest in visiting the US-he HATES to fly, gets airsick and so nervous that everyone around him is made nearly as unhappy as he is, LOL!

We went to Paris while I was over, and I thought he was going to drive the flight crew absolutely insane. For us, getting married in the UK was the best and only option. 

From reading your posts, your situation is different. So go back to the States when your visitor visa is nearly expired. 

Have a lovely wedding in your hometown, then immediately get your name changes done. 

And then apply for your visa-much, much less confusion!


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the help  I just talked to my fiance' and we both agreed the US is less complicated so we sill do that instead plus I am more familiar with things that need to be done in the US


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

geishaborealis said:


> Thanks for the help  I just talked to my fiance' and we both agreed the US is less complicated so we sill do that instead plus I am more familiar with things that need to be done in the US


Best wishes to you, congratulations to the groom, and keep us updated on the wedding and the progression of the visa application!


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks a lot and congratulations to you as well I hope you get your visa asap. I will keep the details posted and let me know when you get your visa!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

geishaborealis said:


> Thanks a lot and congratulations to you as well I hope you get your visa asap. I will keep the details posted and let me know when you get your visa!


Thank-you! Believe me, when/if I get my visa, I'll be updating my post on the Visa Timeline thread, and doing the happy dance all over my son's house! (Or crying, I'm not going to make the mistake of thinking it's a given until I hear from the UKBA either way).

That timeline thread has been a real help to me, both in preparing to make the application, and since I made the application. I got several good tips reading through that 20+ page thread, and a lot of comfort reading it while I wait-even the posts about denied visas have been helpful.

I'll look for your post on the timeline thread starting in July


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

I am glad to hear you found some help as I know it can be intimidating to see all the details I look forward to your post and I know I will be crying from happiness when I get my visa too


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

When you sent in for your visa you sent in your passport? Did you send in a copy of your spouse's visa? Someone said you have to send in both but that does not make sense if my spouse has to go to work soon after the honeymoon. I saw this site to saying these are all the documents you need to send but, I am not sure if I have some of it.UK Spouse Visa
Thank you for your help again


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

geishaborealis said:


> When you sent in for your visa you sent in your passport? Did you send in a copy of your spouse's visa? Someone said you have to send in both but that does not make sense if my spouse has to go to work soon after the honeymoon. I saw this site to saying these are all the documents you need to send but, I am not sure if I have some of it.UK Spouse Visa
> Thank you for your help again


Only the non-UK citizen's passport needs to be sent, and just a photocopy of the bio page of British citizen's passport.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

geishaborealis said:


> When you sent in for your visa you sent in your passport? Did you send in a copy of your spouse's visa? Someone said you have to send in both but that does not make sense if my spouse has to go to work soon after the honeymoon. I saw this site to saying these are all the documents you need to send but, I am not sure if I have some of it.UK Spouse Visa
> Thank you for your help again


The best place to get information on what goes with your hard copy of the visa application is the UKBA visa site. I'm sure the visa blog is good, but the BEST, most RELIABLE place to get your information is the UKBA pages.

A certified photocopy (have it done while he's in the States) of your fiance's passport and visa will suffice from what I've read on the UKBA pages. I seem to recall your question from the FAQ page-someone else said that her new husband would be returning for work in the UK soon afte the wedding, and the UKBA answer was that a certified photocopy of his passport would be fine, with an explanation that he had to return to work.

Really, Geisha, I promise the UKBA site has all the answers (pretty much) to the whole confusing process. I spent the whole six months I was in the UK studying all the guides, FAQ pages, etc. Then I spent another two months here in the States studying those pages, lol. Eight months of studying those pages helps, because it is a very confusing process. My last American job was for a US government agency (can't disclose, sorry, had to sign a promise that I wouldn't say for ten years, lol, nine to go) so I thought I'd breeze right through-oh hardee har har! I sweated bullets just going through the online process in-spite of all the prepping and studying.

I don't know that they could organise the information any differently, though, because they have to address such a wide audience of visa seekers. Add that wide audience to the increasing number of scam marriages taking place, and it explains why the process is so in-depth, so complicated, and frankly, so intimidating!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> The best place to get information on what goes with your hard copy of the visa application is the UKBA visa site. I'm sure the visa blog is good, but the BEST, most RELIABLE place to get your information is the UKBA pages.
> 
> A certified photocopy (have it done while he's in the States) of your fiance's passport and visa will suffice from what I've read on the UKBA pages. I seem to recall your question from the FAQ page-someone else said that her new husband would be returning for work in the UK soon afte the wedding, and the UKBA answer was that a certified photocopy of his passport would be fine, with an explanation that he had to return to work.
> 
> ...


There is no need to get the photocopy of the UK spouse's passport certified. UKBA can look up details on their system if they wanted to.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

Joppa said:


> There is no need to get the photocopy of the UK spouse's passport certified. UKBA can look up details on their system if they wanted to.


Thank-you, I thought that too, but it seems on one page at the site the instructions are for certified, and on other pages that certified isn't needed. It was confusing, and frankly I was thrilled to see that whole package go over the USPS postal counter-it meant it was out of my hands, lol!


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok thanks I will just get a copy of it.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Did you do your application online or through the mail. I saw something that says you can not send in documents without your visa application so the supporting documents and your visa are sent to the New York consulate? I know someone who said they did the online and then they did a paper application and sent that in butm doing two is a bit strange. They said they did it to prove they understood english though. I just do not want to send in too many things and having two applications seems weird.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

geishaborealis said:


> Did you do your application online or through the mail. I saw something that says you can not send in documents without your visa application so the supporting documents and your visa are sent to the New York consulate? I know someone who said they did the online and then they did a paper application and sent that in butm doing two is a bit strange. They said they did it to prove they understood english though. I just do not want to send in too many things and having two applications seems weird.


That actually confused me a little too. Here's what happens:

Go online. (Have all your stuff stacked next to you, and have a notepad for noting your passwords, app number, etc.)

Fill out the application. (Follow the prompts)

Submit it (follow the prompts)

Book your biometrics appointment (follow the prompts)

Pay for it. (Follow the prompts)

Print the visa application and the biometrics appointment confirmation (follow the prompts)

Go to your biometrics appointment. They will take your fingerprints and a picture (yes, you will still need another photo to send with your hard copies, the photo they take at your biometrics is for something else), and then they will stamp and sign your print-out of the booking confirmation.

Go home. 

Get all of your supporting documents together. 

Put everything including the hard copies of your application and your stamped biometrics booking confirmation in the envelope. (Follow the instructions they give you in the email confirming your electronic application has been received)

Go online to the WorldBridge site and click on Products and Services to chose the priority service if you want to use the priority service.

Print the receipt from the payment of the priority fee, and...

Get it to the post office the same day that you pay the priority fee. Tell the postal worker you need it all to the Consulate in NY the next day. Pay them for that service, take your tracking number receipt and...

Go home. 

Fret until you check at the USPS online site and see that your package has been received at the Consulate.

Wait for the email confirmation from the Consulate saying that your package has been received and organised for an Entry Clearance Officer. (You'll be advised in that email that you will receive another email when the application and all your hard copies have been assigned to a caseworker, and given a projected timeline.)

Wait. 

Fret that you've missed something, made a mistake, not given them enough info...

Panic. (But follow the instructions not to contact them, they will contact you.)

Fret some more.

Panic again.

Rinse, repeat as needed until your visa determination is delivered via email. 

Wait for your hard copies to be returned by expedited service that is part of the fee you paid already.



This has been my experience with the US end of things, it may be different for other countries-I heard the Aussies don't get that nice 'hey we got your stuff' email the way we Americans do.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

So I just fill it online and print the visa but, do not actually have to refill it in? That is confusing but, will do thanks again


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Have you heard of a company called A Briggs? Someone did a blog online and said they sent them their documents and they checked it all for them and then sent it into the consulate and got the visa in a week it was about $200.00 but, well worth it if they do it that quick also pricey if I use them for the documents and then Worldbridge for the visa. Have you heard of anyone using these services the more the better she said that Worldbridge is just trying to get money and you do not need someone to do your visa which I know but, if they do it quicker I do not mind.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

After I fill out the visa application online and print it. Do I fill in the paper one to when I send it with my documents or do they just need a blank copy to make sure I am applying for the same visa?


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

I am trying to look for supporting documents but, I do not see the category for spouse visa documents and it tells me after my application they will send me an email if what I need to send in.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

When you apply it is spouse visa only I do not apply for settlement until 2 years? Do you know what documents Worldbridge gets like I do they just help with the visa or do you actually send the documents and passport into them? I keep hearing about them and A Briggs.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

geishaborealis said:


> I am trying to look for supporting documents but, I do not see the category for spouse visa documents and it tells me after my application they will send me an email if what I need to send in.


Look on the right hand side on the UKBA visa pages for a click through to the guides. 

The supporting documents guide is for all the visas. You will have to look through it carefully to find the part that applies to the settlement visa for spouses and partners.

That particular visa, btw, will be for 27 months. I understood it to be a probationary Leave to Enter. It has several conditions that must be met, for example you have to be physically in GB with your spouse for the majourity of the probationary period. It permits time out of country, and if your husband's work takes him to another country.

I'm really hoping that if the UKBA grants my visa, a guide to the probationary period is included, lol! 

From what I can tell when a probationary holder is close to expiration of that, he/she should begin preparing to apply for the Indefinite Leave to Remain settlement visa.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

It is a VA4F that you fill out right? Settlement visa people say UK spouse visa and I was looking for that but, only seeing settlement for spouses so I think that should be right. Also me and my fiance' have been together for a year and a half and in July when we get married when I send in my papers do you think they would have an issue with this? We have not been together for many years and I do not want them to see this as rushed or anything. If the visa was as easy as it is to get married in the US that would be nice


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Do you know anyone that has used Worldbridge for the visa like with priority shipping and do you know if I would send them my documents and passport since they would help with the visa or would I send them into the consulate myself?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

I had to look at my copy of the application to be sure, and yes, it is the VA4F. 

On other threads here on the expat forum I have read of several people who have used the WorldBridge priority service, and they are very pleased to report their visas were determined VERY quickly, well within the 2-15 day projected timeline for priority services.

You do not send WorldBridge any thing besides your $$$-YOU fill out all of the forms, you assemble your supporting documents and the print-outs of the application and biometrics appointment booking confirmation, and YOU send all of that to the Consulate in NYC.

All WorldBridge does for you is provide a starting point that is only a little easier to understand than the UKBA pages, and process the fees involved in the application for the visa.

I am not at all familiar with any of the law firms or other immigration assistance services. I started my process on the WorldBridge site, was redirected to Visa4U site to fill in the actual form, and completely missed that if I wanted to use the priority service I should return to the WorldBridge site.

I HATE that I missed that part, darn it, I'd be home with my husband by now if I'd gone with priority.

As for the length of your relationship, I can't help you there. Sorry, but on that I am totally clueless!


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok thanks  I think I will use their service. I hope your visa comes in soon too


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Did you have to send in a TB medical certificate for your visa? This is the list of things I see I need to send in.Documents needed from Sponsor

General Documents
1. Copy / Original Sponsors Passport
2. Sponsors Birth Certificate
3. National Insurance Card / Number
4. Travel documents such as airplane tickets of Sponsor
5. Decree Absolute of Sponsor
6. Covering letter from Solicitor of the Sponsor
7. Sponsorship statement from Sponsor stating background of relationship with the Applicant, feelings for the Applicant, future plans with the Applicant, financial circumstances of the Sponsor with relation to the Applicant, accommodation of the Sponsor in relation to the Applicant (Form SUO7/01)


Finances
1. At least 3 months bank statements of Sponsor
2. Any other evidence of savings / investments of Sponsor
3. Details of all benefits received by the Sponsor
4. If any financial gift is received by the Sponsor by his relatives / friends, then the bank statement of the relative / friend should be given showing it won’t make a considerable financial loss to the relative / friend when the gift is given to the Sponsor. It should also accompany a letter from the relative / friend explaining reason why the gift was given as well as how the relative / friend has sufficient resources so as to not ask for that financial gift back
5. Budget of Sponsor showing how presence of the Applicant will not lead to any additional recourse to public funds
6. Evidence that the Sponsor is able to save from the benefits she is in receipt of
7. Detailed description of the source of all the debits (inflow of money) in the bank
8. Utility bills of the Sponsor to help explain the budget
9. CV of the Sponsor

Letters of Support
1. Letters of support from children of the Sponsor
2. Letters of support from family and friends of Sponsor

Accommodation
1. Description of available accommodation, letter from landlord confirming there is no objection to Applicants stay, a description of the property such as number of rooms and persons in the house, chartered surveyors report if possible, original or true copy of tenancy agreement, emphasis on overcrowding

Employment
1. Evidence of previous employment of Sponsor
2. Evidence of current employment of Sponsor
3. Letter of recommendation from previous employers
4. Proof of all previous employment
5. Job offers / vacancies for the Applicant in UK

Academic
1. Evidence of previous qualifications of Sponsor
2. Academic degrees / qualifications of the Sponsor

Proof of Contact
1. Documents evidencing genuineness of relationship such as photographs, SMS, e-mails, telephone bills, greeting cards, letters, voice chat logs, video chat logs, and gifts

Medical History
1. Disability certificate of the Sponsor as well as any other medical documents, while clearly stating that she is fit to work

Documents needed from Applicant

General Documents
1. Settlement Form VAF(4)
2. Original passport of Applicant
3. T.B Medical Certificate
4. Biometric Test Report
5. Copy of National ID Card (NADRA) (True Copy)
6. Letter from Applicant describing the background of relationship (timeline formatted), emphasis on disability and ability to work, emphasis on age difference being not a problem, academic background, professional background, plans in the UK

Finances
1. Receipts of any money sent /transferred to the Sponsor with explanation
2. At least 3 months bank statements of Applicant
3. Any other evidence of savings / investments of Applicant
4. If any financial gift is received by the Applicant by his relatives / friends, then the bank statement of the relative / friend should be given showing it won’t make a considerable financial loss to the relative / friend when the gift is given to the Applicant. It should also accompany a letter from the relative / friend explaining reason why the gift was given as well as how the relative / friend has sufficient resources so as to not ask for that financial gift back
5. Detailed description of the source of all the debits (inflow of money) in the bank

Letters of Support
1. Letters of support from family and friends of Applicant

Employment
1. At least 3 months wage slips of Applicant
2. Job offers / vacancies for the Applicant in UK
3. Evidence of previous employment of Applicant
4. Evidence of current employment of Applicant
5. Letter of recommendation from previous employers
6. CV of the Applicant
7. NOC from current employer.

Academic
1. Academic degrees / qualifications of the Applicant
2. Evidence of previous qualifications of Applicant

Wedding
1. Original Marriage Certificate (Urdu)
2. English translated Marriage Certificate (Preferably from UK)
3. Honeymoon documentation such as hotel reservations
4. Video of wedding (DVD)
5. Pictures of wedding
6. Wedding cards
7. Deposit Marriage Certificate (Original and Translation) with GRO and British High Commission Islamabad.

Proof of Contact
1. Documents evidencing genuineness of relationship such as photographs, SMS, e-mails, telephone bills, greeting cards, letters, voice chat logs, video chat logs, and gifts
2. Pictures taken together while spending time together

Medical History
1. Disability certificate of the Applicant as well as any other medical documents, while clearly stating that he is fit to work


Notes

1. All copies from Sponsor should be certified as “true copies” by a solicitor
2. All documents should be grouped in a file with contents and index
3. Originals should be sent wherever possible
4. If you are willing to relocate for work once in the UK do mention this
5. No fixed amount of capital is needed to ensure fulfillment of the financial requirement but to be on safe side, at least 3000 pounds should be with the Applicant or Sponsor or both
6. The documents should be on A4 size paper
7. The folder should have A4 size plastic wallets
8. Police registeration is not required for Pakistani Citizens. See ECB 16 - Police Registeration on UKBA website for details.

I do not think I even have all these documents.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

*Holy Moly that's a lot of paperwork!*

Are you sure you're looking at the one for the basic American spouse of a UK national?

The only people who have to send a TB test are those living in countries with a TB problem-pretty sure the US isn't there yet. Did you check the list of people required to submit medical papers? I don't think there are any states in the US on that list, either.

A lot of those documents may not apply to you and your soon-to-be-husband (Decree Absolute is a final divorce decree, for example). Some of that sounds like fiance stuff and I'm pretty sure you said you would be applying for the spouse Leave to Enter. 

I didn't see anything about letters of support from friends in the spouse section. 

Also important, there is a sponsor form that needs to be filled out and sent with your hard copies-have you seen that yet? You need to print it and get your husband to fill that in so that you won't have to overnight it to the US, erm, the way we did 

Also, look closely at the bottom of the single sheet on the UKBA site-it says it doesn't expect you to have all of these, just the ones that apply to your particular situation, and if you don't have something that does, it instructs you to explain why in a letter sent with the hard copies of the application, etc.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Where do I get the form my husband would need to fill in and send with my documents. I did see that the US is not listed as a TB certificate place as.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

geishaborealis said:


> Where do I get the form my husband would need to fill in and send with my documents. I did see that the US is not listed as a TB certificate place as.


LOL, yeah, that was a relief to see, right? Saves you the TB test

This is the guide to supporting documents that made it a little easier to figure out:

http://www.ukvisas.gov.uk/resources/en/docs/1903073/supportingdocssettlement

This is for the sponsor form:

https://ukvisas-stage.ukvisas.gov.u...ponsorform?&Cred=bmFkaWFidGhvbWFzOnN3dXJlVzZ1

Make sure you have that form signed by your husband before he leaves for the UK after the wedding


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the help  So my spouse will just need to fill this out and I send this along with the supporting documents?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

geishaborealis said:


> Thanks for the help  So my spouse will just need to fill this out and I send this along with the supporting documents?


Yup, that's how I did it-husband filled it out and I put it with the supporting documents. 

LOL, I do understand why the process is so complex, and so in-depth, I really do, and from what I understand from my family history, it actually used to be a lot harder!

My parents met during WWII. My mother was Welsh, and my dad first generation American-Scots, he held dual citizenship and had taken some leave to tour Scotland and Wales while stationed in England during the early years of the war. They met, fell in love, and married (1942)-it took until 1944 before my mother was granted permission to go to America, and until 1945 after the war was over before she could actually get the the US. My dad wasn't de-mobbed until late 1946-my older sister was walking by the time he got home to the States.

So I really shouldn't complain too awfully much about the few extra weeks I'm whining about!


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the information it really did help thanks for the links too  I am glad it is not harder than that and I understand how bad you want your visa to come in and hope it comes in soon


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Does worldbridge get my supporting documents or do they just handle the visa and I send the passport and papers to the consulate myself instead? I tried to send a message but it was automated and I do not want to call as they charge.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

geishaborealis said:


> Does worldbridge get my supporting documents or do they just handle the visa and I send the passport and papers to the consulate myself instead? I tried to send a message but it was automated and I do not want to call as they charge.


You send your supporting documents and passport direct to the NY consulate. You apply for prority service through WorldBridge website if desired, and then put the printout on top of your documents before sending them off to NY. Look at WorldBridge website.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

When you sent in your documents did you send it in a binder and was there a certain type size paper you needed to use for print outs or anything? I read that they can be strict about that but, do not see it on the UKBA site so that might not be right.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

geishaborealis said:


> When you sent in your documents did you send it in a binder and was there a certain type size paper you needed to use for print outs or anything? I read that they can be strict about that but, do not see it on the UKBA site so that might not be right.


UKBA specifies a type of paper to use in the supporting documents guide - A4. I checked to make sure the paper I used in the printer was the A4 type, but ya know, it's still a bit shorter than the paper documents I have from the UK, so I am a bit worried there.

However, the confirmation of receipt email I got from the UKBA stated my documents had "...been organised..." and they didn't say anything like: "You silly woman! You used the wrong size paper! Please resubmit, and go to the end of the queue!!" :clap2:

I sent mine binder clipped into groups according to the order of the questions on the application. Any explicatory notes were paper clipped to the top page of each binder clipped grouping of documents.

Then I used thick, wide elastic bands for large bundles of documents to contain the whole lot. I put one band around the width of the entire bundle of binder clipped groupings, and one band along the length wise center, forming a 't'. 

That fat lot was placed into the USPS overnight envelope, and Geisha, I was completely glad to have it out of my hands! 

What a mental exercise getting all of that together was :ranger:

I don't know what I could have done differently, and can only hope the UKBA takes pity on this old woman-I don't think I could go through this again.


----------



## cts27 (May 3, 2011)

Hello, I was wondering where it says specifically on the supporting documents guide that the type of paper must be A4? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

cts27 said:


> Hello, I was wondering where it says specifically on the supporting documents guide that the type of paper must be A4? Thanks.



LOL, I just spent 30 minutes looking for the information-finally found it, and it is not in the supporting documents guide, it's here:

Complete, save, print and submit online forms

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> LOL, I just spent 30 minutes looking for the information-finally found it, and it is not in the supporting documents guide, it's here:
> 
> Complete, save, print and submit online forms
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.


All it says is that the you must print out visa application forms on A4, as they are formatted to that size (standard size in UK). It doesn't say anything about copies of supporting documents to be in that size.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

Joppa said:


> All it says is that the you must print out visa application forms on A4, as they are formatted to that size (standard size in UK). It doesn't say anything about copies of supporting documents to be in that size.


Yup, and why I apologised for the confusion. I did print (and copy) everything on the A4 setting and paper-still came out shorter than the documents I brought back with me from the UK, though.

That confused me.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Yup, and why I apologised for the confusion. I did print (and copy) everything on the A4 setting and paper-still came out shorter than the documents I brought back with me from the UK, though.
> 
> That confused me.


It's usually to do with printer setting, margins and so on. You can usually overcome this problem by selecting 'shrink to fit paper size' or words to that effect.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

Joppa said:


> It's usually to do with printer setting, margins and so on. You can usually overcome this problem by selecting 'shrink to fit paper size' or words to that effect.


I'm sorry, let me clarify-the sheets of paper I used in the US to print and photocopy the supporting documents (which were marked "conforms to A4") were physically shorter than the sheets of paper I brought with me from the UK-paper in the UK, it seems, is longer than paper in the US.

LOL, Joppa, I was sweating bullets over that length difference. I checked to make sure all of the information formatted to the paper, and it did on every print-out or photocopy, so hopefully I won't have to restart the process due to paper size. 

Yikes, I hope I don't have to go through this again anytime soon-it was an  experience!


----------



## cts27 (May 3, 2011)

Oh wow, thanks for that link, otherwise I wouldn't have known about it and print the application on 8 1/2 in x 11 in paper.

Sorry if this question might sound dumb, but when I print the application, will it also print the answers from the online application, or will it be printed in blank?

Thank you so much!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

cts27 said:


> Oh wow, thanks for that link, otherwise I wouldn't have known about it and print the application on 8 1/2 in x 11 in paper.
> 
> Sorry if this question might sound dumb, but when I print the application, will it also print the answers from the online application, or will it be printed in blank?
> 
> Thank you so much!


It did for me. There were a couple of places that printed blank-the income/finances section, as I recall. But the online instructions are reassuring-there may be a couple of blank places on the print-out and you shouldn't worry if you filled those spots in on the online application.

And it is nerve-wracking, just completely nerve-wracking, because, LOL, you'll worry anyway!


----------



## Angelkissedxx (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm totally overwhelmed we don't even have half of that stuff my husband has 6 months worth of payslips, bank statements, tenancy agreement, we have pictures of us together, emails, wedding pictures and video, I don't have a bank account, we are going to be including a letter about how we met, spoke, fell in love, got married, and had a baby but it's sounding like there's so much more to have I'm starting to hyperventilate where am I supposed to get that specific type of paper to print out the visa application does it have to be that??


----------



## Angelkissedxx (Feb 25, 2011)

Also, our daughter has dual citizenship so we won't be applying for a visa for her as she has both a British and American passport is this going to be a problem? I'm thoroughly overwhelmed and confused eekk


----------



## Angelkissedxx (Feb 25, 2011)

Does the photocopies of all of our original documents have to be printed on A4 paper as well?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

Angelkissedxx said:


> Does the photocopies of all of our original documents have to be printed on A4 paper as well?


See Joppa's note above. 

I did print and copy everything on the A4 paper with the printer set for A4 so everything would format correctly, but I think that might have been overkill. 

I bought two reams of paper at the Wally, went through several stacks until I found the ones marked (in really small print, I wear trifocals, sheesh!) "Conforms to A4". 

Isn't this fun?

Stay calm, and Joppa, one of the other mods, or a member who has been-there/done-that will answer your other questions-I tapped out after the paper and nerves answers


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Angelkissedxx said:


> Also, our daughter has dual citizenship so we won't be applying for a visa for her as she has both a British and American passport is this going to be a problem? I'm thoroughly overwhelmed and confused eekk


None whatsoever.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

I am getting married in exactly one month, was it the spouse visa or settlement visa you applied for? I am getting confused again sorting out all this so I want to make sure I apply for the correct one.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

When I apply for my UK spouse visa, do I also need to apply for entry clearance or do I get that automatically when I get my visa?


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Have you heard anything back for your visa and how is everything going?


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Did you send in your spouse's birth certificate or copy, or certified copy? I do not kniw what one to send in.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

geishaborealis said:


> When I apply for my UK spouse visa, do I also need to apply for entry clearance or do I get that automatically when I get my visa?


Visa and entry clearance are the same thing.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

geishaborealis said:


> Did you send in your spouse's birth certificate or copy, or certified copy? I do not kniw what one to send in.


With birth certificates, you should send the original, with a photocopy so that they can send you back the original.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

I thought so but, just wanted to check. Thanks a lot


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

I will send in in the original then and as passport you said I just need a photo copy and not a notarized one? I am just checking as I am getting married this month. Thank you


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

I want to change my last name after I am in the UK as doing it in the US may take a while and I will have to send in my passport again. When I get my spouse visa will me changing my name make the visa invalid or is there a way to do this?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

geishaborealis said:


> I want to change my last name after I am in the UK as doing it in the US may take a while and I will have to send in my passport again. When I get my spouse visa will me changing my name make the visa invalid or is there a way to do this?


No it doesn't. But when you get a new passport in your married name, you need to carry both passports when travelling. UKBA can transfer your visa to your new passport, but there is a rather high charge for it, £216 by post and £648 by same-day premium service.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you for your help  Also when I send in the documents for my spouse visa can I send in a copy of my husband's nhs card or do I need to send in the original? Is it a settlement visa or spouse visa I apply for? I only see settlement and then I would apply for ILR in two years.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

geishaborealis said:


> Thank you for your help  Also when I send in the documents for my spouse visa can I send in a copy of my husband's nhs card or do I need to send in the original? Is it a settlement visa or spouse visa I apply for? I only see settlement and then I would apply for ILR in two years.


Why you want to send his NHS card I don't know. What are you trying to prove? Aren't you sending his original birth certificate and a copy of bio pages of his passport? You apply for settlement visa for someone married to a British citizen, which will be valid for 27 months.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

I just saw someone said they sent that in as well so I thought that was a standard document. thank you


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes, I am sending in the copy of my husband's passport and birth certificate.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

For documents to send in for my visa is A NOC needed? I have not worked since 2009 and my employers are not even there anymore. Do I need to have a letter from the landlord? I was given a key personally by the landlord but, if we ask for a letter they may decide to charge more. Do you think they would care that me and my husband live in the same room? It's 3 rooms with another flatmate.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

I know I need paystubs and bank statements from me and my husband but, first do they have to be originals? I get all my statements online. Also my paystubs from my last job were in 2009 and I could only get them from the website at the company or at home and after I was not working there I could not log back in for the information so I have nothing from there and my old boss is not there. I have paystubs from a job years ago and my husband may be missing a paystub for this month. He can get 3 months worth but his one for this month has not come in yet.


----------



## derfo (Jun 29, 2011)

geishaborealis said:


> I know I need paystubs and bank statements from me and my husband but, first do they have to be originals? I get all my statements online. Also my paystubs from my last job were in 2009 and I could only get them from the website at the company or at home and after I was not working there I could not log back in for the information so I have nothing from there and my old boss is not there. I have paystubs from a job years ago and my husband may be missing a paystub for this month. He can get 3 months worth but his one for this month has not come in yet.


Along with your husbands online paystubs, attach a letter from the HR department of your husbands company confirming pay, position and tenure. Make sure the letter is on official company letterhead. I did something similar for my application as my fiance's paystubs were only available online. Also, attach the original and a copy of your husband's P60.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok thanks for the help


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Has anyone used the Worldbridge service for priority that they have for the UK spouse visa? I know they said they can get it put in front of other applications and though pricey if they can do it quicker I do not mind paying for it.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Just curious but, on the Worldbridge site it says I can pay for priority shipping or settlement priority, would it be the settlement priority since it is a settlement visa, I would call but it's pricey and the email is vague.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

geishaborealis said:


> Has anyone used the Worldbridge service for priority that they have for the UK spouse visa? I know they said they can get it put in front of other applications and though pricey if they can do it quicker I do not mind paying for it.


I know a lot of people who have and they all had their applications processed very quickly, in some cases within one or two days. It's a busy time for visas at the moment (main vacation time) and otherwise you might be waiting 5-6 weeks for it.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you so much, I will use the service as I am more than happy to pay a little extra to get it quiker


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Do you know where to find out what consualte I need to apply at? I think Louisiana is New York British Consulate but, I want to make sure.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

How do you prove you are legally allowed to marry?


----------



## Fernwood (Jul 26, 2011)

geishaborealis said:


> Hi, I am not sure if I should of posted this here but, I just need some information and any is greatly appreciated. I am a US citizen and I am visiting my boyfriend here in the UK on a visitor visa, he is a UK citizen by birth. What I wanted to know was can we marry while I am on a visitor visa? I am confused from all the answers and even went to a centre for help and the guy changed his answer so I am not sure again. I want to know. 1. If we can get married on a visitor visa or do I need a Certificate of approval because the sites say I need to be visiting for more than six months to qualify but I did not see a visitor visa for longer than that. Is there a way we could get married without a COA? Oh also I do have more than three months on my visa right now. 2. If we can get married here do I need to go to the US for a spouse visa to live with him in the UK or can I apply to live here with him right after we get married? So many answers I am getting frustrated and I just want a clear answer which I thought I would get from the centre but clearly did not get one.


OMG!!! I am in the exact same position. I am told the COA has been abolished since May of this year. Did NOT realize I would need to leave and return to the US to still get the necessary paperwork even after marriage. Wow!


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey,
Have you heard any news on your visa application?
My stuff was done as
July 27th married my awesome hubby!
July 30th did the online visa application
August 2nd bio metrics
August 3rd shipped documents and visa
August 4th New York British Consulate received my package I tracked it through USPS and they had to sign for it.
August 9th still waiting for email and I am hoping they approve my visa!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2011)

geishaborealis said:


> Hey,
> Have you heard any news on your visa application?
> My stuff was done as
> July 27th married my awesome hubby!
> ...


Geisha, did you use the priority service?

CONGRATULATIONS and BEST WISHES on your recent wedding:clap2:


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

I did not use priority I was trying to pay for my visa and my card would not go through so my hubby paid for it which made me feel bad enough. Plus they said they have no decision on the approval of your visa. On The New York Consulate site it says 10 days and I believe it is non priority and priority is 48 hours so I do wish i spent the extra but, not being able to pay for it myself would of made me feel even worse. Thanks again I am super happy to have married the love of my life! Now I just need my visa asap to move home


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2011)

geishaborealis said:


> I did not use priority I was trying to pay for my visa and my card would not go through so my hubby paid for it which made me feel bad enough. Plus they said they have no decision on the approval of your visa. On The New York Consulate site it says 10 days and I believe it is non priority and priority is 48 hours so I do wish i spent the extra but, not being able to pay for it myself would of made me feel even worse. Thanks again I am super happy to have married the love of my life! Now I just need my visa asap to move home


I had something of the same card trouble, I think it was because I didn't let my bank know I was going to be using the card to pay for my visa. My husband paid from the UK. But I would have used the priority service if I'd figured out how to get back to the WorldBridge site, lol!

Ten days is a lot better than the 28 they quoted me! Don't forget those are 'working days', and that you need to discount the weekends, holidays, and of course any bank holidays the UK might be enjoying while your visa is being determined.

Good luck, I hope you hear something and are on your way home very soon!


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you for reminding me of the bank holidays as well. To be honest I hope not but, 28 days is not as bad as I saw some people's taking longer but the 10 days is fine with me 
UK Border Agency news and updates


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2011)

geishaborealis said:


> Thank you for reminding me of the bank holidays as well. To be honest I hope not but, 28 days is not as bad as I saw some people's taking longer but the 10 days is fine with me
> UK Border Agency news and updates


LOL, I have to say that was the longest *28* days I've endured in a very long time! There were a couple of bank holidays in there with those 28 days, too, drove me a little crazy because I forgot all about them. 

I don't think there are any bank holidays in the next few days, though, you should be hearing something soon


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

I can so understand it has been less than a week and I feel it's been a year lol.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

I hope you are right and will be sending you a thank you card and a gift card if you are right


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

How much should my husband and I's funds last to be able to satisfy the ECO you think? We are fine for at least a year with no employment and if we stay at the same flat and have no help from others on that money alone.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

geishaborealis said:


> How much should my husband and I's funds last to be able to satisfy the ECO you think? We are fine for at least a year with no employment and if we stay at the same flat and have no help from others on that money alone.


I think it is on a case-by-case basis. They look at the area you are going to live in and the cost of living there, they factor in mortgage or rent (or lack of depending on situation) and other bills you will likely have. 

So one person's savings of 5-10K might be sufficient whereas someone else's 30K may not be. It depends on the circumstances in each individual case.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

I see that makes sense actually. I did not even think of that. My husband and I would be living in London in our flat. As of bills they are included with the monthly rent as we do not own a car or anything that gets taxed. I am hoping the 20,000 pounds is enough and I am waiting for my visa approval. Today makes a week so hopefully hey will call me and ask me when I want to enter the UK soon


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

I got my UK Spouse Visa today!  So happy I called my husband and was bouncing around so excited and it only took 1 week! Even more awesome is it's my husband's birthday and I got it today!  I got nervous at first because I thought it said I could not go until December as it says valid from 12/08/2011 so I was like oh wait they put December! Then my husband said let me see it and he goes that's the British date  Remember day first, month and then year  I was relieved. So I am going home next week!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

geishaborealis said:


> I got my UK Spouse Visa today!  So happy I called my husband and was bouncing around so excited and it only took 1 week! Even more awesome is it's my husband's birthday and I got it today!  I got nervous at first because I thought it said I could not go until December as it says valid from 12/08/2011 so I was like oh wait they put December! Then my husband said let me see it and he goes that's the British date  Remember day first, month and then year  I was relieved. So I am going home next week!


:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

Enjoy your lane:


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you I so will!


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Do you know if you have to apply for biometrics residence after you get ILR in the UK? I got my UK Spouse Visa and I know I need to take the Life In The UK Test but, is there anything you do after? Is the biometrics residence for people who married in the US and applied for the UK Spouse Visa from the US and then joined their spouse in the UK or is that for another category? I just want to make sure I get everything right. I cannot find too much information on it thanks in advance


----------



## raamz (Oct 31, 2011)

geishaborealis said:


> Hi, I am not sure if I should of posted this here but, I just need some information and any is greatly appreciated. I am a US citizen and I am visiting my boyfriend here in the UK on a visitor visa, he is a UK citizen by birth. What I wanted to know was can we marry while I am on a visitor visa? I am confused from all the answers and even went to a centre for help and the guy changed his answer so I am not sure again. I want to know. 1. If we can get married on a visitor visa or do I need a Certificate of approval because the sites say I need to be visiting for more than six months to qualify but I did not see a visitor visa for longer than that. Is there a way we could get married without a COA? Oh also I do have more than three months on my visa right now. 2. If we can get married here do I need to go to the US for a spouse visa to live with him in the UK or can I apply to live here with him right after we get married? So many answers I am getting frustrated and I just want a clear answer which I thought I would get from the centre but clearly did not get one.


Hi Geishaborealis, I am in the exact same situation as you are. I am a US citizen and my bf is a UK citizen by birth. I am going this December to visit him and we would like to get married. So my question to you is did you ever find out if a US citizen can get married to a UK citizen on a visitor visa in the uk? I have called the registrars office and some say I need it but others dont. I am so confused please tell me if you have found out anything. My bf is not allowed to come on the visa waver program to the US and he applied for a B2 visitor visa to visit the US and he was rejected because he lost his job recently and the US said he has no ties to come back to the UK so they rejected him. Plus he has two minor cautions for drug possession which happened when he was younger but he officer didnt seem to make a big deal about that it was more cause he has no ties to his country (UK). So now the only option is for me to go to the UK an get married, but I just want to do it on the visitor visa, I do not want to get the marriage visa thing cause I dont want to give them my fingerprints etc. please HELP!!


----------

